

We won’t get great startups by always being nice - swombat
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/08/17/hey-julie-we-wont-get-great-startups-by-always-being-nice/

======
pclark
Mike Butcher is one of my favourite journalists. Always cuts the nonsense.

~~~
geoffw8
Agreed. However - I'd definitely like to see more content on there. I know the
poor bloke has got to keep a handle on the whole of Europe, but they
definitely need to be punting out more posts...

~~~
pclark
he actually DM'd me on twitter and said they were actively trying to post
more. They hired that Moonwalkin' Milo guy too.

~~~
swombat
I'm actually not a big fan of Milo's typical 2-3 paragraph news releases... I
much prefer longer, more thoughtful articles like this one.

~~~
jlees
You can't have both lots of regular news and longer thoughtful articles all
the time. These take effort to write! ;)

~~~
mikebutcher
We're slowly building out our network of writers across greater Europe's 45
territories. Media is a marathon, not a sprint... ;-)

